# New here and confused



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi- I posted on the hashitoxicosis board but I thought I would post here as well to see if I could get some opinions/advice. I have tons of hyper and hypo symptoms but the hyper are the most troubling ( anxiety, insomnia, trembling hands, 100+ heart rate). My TSI is 100 and my TPO Ab is 8. All other labs are "in range". Do those antibody tests indicate anything? Seems like a TSI of 100 is too high but I don't know? Could I have Graves? My grandmother had it and from what I understand autoimmune diseases can be hereditary. Any input would be so appreciated!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

TSI is usually indicative of Graves, and your symptoms are consistent with hyperthyroidism. I would be especially concerned with your heart rate. What other tests have been done? Do you have the results with the ranges? Is your doctor recommending any treatment? Graves is hereditary, so this is important to follow up on.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gam87 said:


> Hi- I posted on the hashitoxicosis board but I thought I would post here as well to see if I could get some opinions/advice. I have tons of hyper and hypo symptoms but the hyper are the most troubling ( anxiety, insomnia, trembling hands, 100+ heart rate). My TSI is 100 and my TPO Ab is 8. All other labs are "in range". Do those antibody tests indicate anything? Seems like a TSI of 100 is too high but I don't know? Could I have Graves? My grandmother had it and from what I understand autoimmune diseases can be hereditary. Any input would be so appreciated!


Hi there and welcome. You should not have any TSI.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

I recommend Thyroglobulin Ab test and RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.) It looks like you are hyperthyroid and cancer definitely has to be ruled in or ruled out.

Autoimmune is most usually if not always familial. Yes.

Please read these articles.

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf


----------



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you both for your responses. My labs are so strange and I cannot figure out how they relate to my symptoms and the high TSI. Here are my last set. TSH 1.5 (.40-4.5), FT3 2.7 (2.0-4.4), RT3 438 (90-350), and FT4 1.45 (.82-1.7). The FT4 is the only one that seems a little different from my past labs. In the past it has always been right at 1.0. I did have the TgAB and it was normal <10. My symptoms are classic hyper symptoms but I do have a few hypo symptoms as well. I am definitely most concerned about my heart. It is racing, skipping beats, and my BP is much higher for me. I normally have a very good 115/75 and now it is up sometimes 130/90. I do not have a doctor who is willing to help me. My GP says it is impossible to have a thyroid problem if TSH is in range and the naturopath I was seeing says it is my adrenals. I would always leave his office having spent hundreds in supplements. I have had my cortisol checked and my noon reading was high bur everything else was normal. I actually ordered the antibodies test myself because of my family history and on the suggestion of someone on another board. I am not sure what to do. I also have an aunt who had thyroid cancer. Do you think this is something I should be concerned with? Thanks so much for the help


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I think this is something you definitely need a competent doctor to follow up with and help you monitor. Something is definitely going on with your high antibody levels, fluctuating levels and symptoms. This is not something to let slide. You may benefit from some medication to treat your hyperthyroid symptoms.

I too have had the holistic doc who just gave me a bunch of expensive supplements to "detox" my system and support my immune system. (Which did not help) And the traditional medicine doc who refused to acknowledge I had a thyroid problem worth monitoring. I was doubtful of my docs, but now knowing anything about thyroid disease or that I had a right to stand up to my doctors, I let all it slide and ended up very sick from advanced Graves disease. I think finding a competent doc who is willing and able to help you through this is essential.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gam87 said:


> Thank you both for your responses. My labs are so strange and I cannot figure out how they relate to my symptoms and the high TSI. Here are my last set. TSH 1.5 (.40-4.5), FT3 2.7 (2.0-4.4), RT3 438 (90-350), and FT4 1.45 (.82-1.7). The FT4 is the only one that seems a little different from my past labs. In the past it has always been right at 1.0. I did have the TgAB and it was normal <10. My symptoms are classic hyper symptoms but I do have a few hypo symptoms as well. I am definitely most concerned about my heart. It is racing, skipping beats, and my BP is much higher for me. I normally have a very good 115/75 and now it is up sometimes 130/90. I do not have a doctor who is willing to help me. My GP says it is impossible to have a thyroid problem if TSH is in range and the naturopath I was seeing says it is my adrenals. I would always leave his office having spent hundreds in supplements. I have had my cortisol checked and my noon reading was high bur everything else was normal. I actually ordered the antibodies test myself because of my family history and on the suggestion of someone on another board. I am not sure what to do. I also have an aunt who had thyroid cancer. Do you think this is something I should be concerned with? Thanks so much for the help


Your GP is so so wrong. Proof is in the pudding. I showed you the proof that you should not have TSI. Go to the link I provided and print it out for "both" of your doctors.

The basic thyroid panel can come back in normal range because there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies offsetting not only one another but sending mixed signals to the TSH, T4 and T3.

You should be concerned about ruling cancer out. Especially because we know you are hyper. Hyper and cancer are often found together. I recommend a "doctorectomy", RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Symptoms often overlap. Many of us w/hyper have gained weight, not lost weight...................for example.

You would not have TSI if you did not have a thyroid issue. TSI is indigenous to the thyroid!


----------



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for all of the info! You both have really helped confirm what I have been feeling for awhile. It is nice to be validated! I just do not know how to find a doctor who can help. I feel like I have had to do all of my own research and order my own tests to try and figure this all out. I know that is true of so many thyroid patients. I am kind of lost on where to turn. I live in the Atlanta area but at this point I am willing to drive or fly somewhere else to receive proper care. I actually made an appointment with what I think is a great thyroid doctor in DC but after reading her website I do not think she manages hyper/Graves patients. I just feel like I need a very open minded doc who is not going to go by labs alone. Any suggestions on how to find such a person? I feel like my GP is a total waste of time. She has only offered antidepressants,anti anxiety meds, and ambien. Ugh! That naturopath gave me all sorts of supplements including one with iodine.....isn't that bad to take if you are hyper? He didn't examine me at my last visit...he didn't even feel my thyroid. I don't think I have a goiter but I do have a constant feeling of something in my throat. I always just thought it was post nasal drip. Maybe it is, I don't know because it has never been checked out. Anyway thanks again for your input!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gam87 said:


> Thank you for all of the info! You both have really helped confirm what I have been feeling for awhile. It is nice to be validated! I just do not know how to find a doctor who can help. I feel like I have had to do all of my own research and order my own tests to try and figure this all out. I know that is true of so many thyroid patients. I am kind of lost on where to turn. I live in the Atlanta area but at this point I am willing to drive or fly somewhere else to receive proper care. I actually made an appointment with what I think is a great thyroid doctor in DC but after reading her website I do not think she manages hyper/Graves patients. I just feel like I need a very open minded doc who is not going to go by labs alone. Any suggestions on how to find such a person? I feel like my GP is a total waste of time. She has only offered antidepressants,anti anxiety meds, and ambien. Ugh! That naturopath gave me all sorts of supplements including one with iodine.....isn't that bad to take if you are hyper? He didn't examine me at my last visit...he didn't even feel my thyroid. I don't think I have a goiter but I do have a constant feeling of something in my throat. I always just thought it was post nasal drip. Maybe it is, I don't know because it has never been checked out. Anyway thanks again for your input!


Good grief, girl!! I live in Henry Co.. Let me turn you on to the Ga. Thyroid Group. They know every doctor in the Atlanta Metro area. You won't have to fly anywhere.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Georgia_Thyroid_Groups/

And please don't let us lose you because I am sending you over there for a doctor referral. Okay??

Iodine is contraindicated; absolutely!

You could have a goiter growing inward instead of outward. They will take the path of least resistance. Also, consider a sublingual thyroid at the base of the tongue.

Anyway, we need to get you to a good doc first. Those gals over there will help you.


----------



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow! You live here too?! I live in Marietta. I just joined the Georgia yahoo group and I posted a question about a doctor recommendation. Thank you for that link. Hopefully I can get some ideas. I have to ask....are you happy with your doc? If so would you be comfortable sharing his/her name? I feel like so many doctors deal with hypo and maybe not as many have a good knowledge of Graves. Thank you again for all of your help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gam87 said:


> Wow! You live here too?! I live in Marietta. I just joined the Georgia yahoo group and I posted a question about a doctor recommendation. Thank you for that link. Hopefully I can get some ideas. I have to ask....are you happy with your doc? If so would you be comfortable sharing his/her name? I feel like so many doctors deal with hypo and maybe not as many have a good knowledge of Graves. Thank you again for all of your help!


I am very very happy with my doctor. She is a rheumatologist/immunologist. Sadly, she is not taking any new patients with only thyroid. I have Lupus and Sjogren's as well so I fit right in to her practice.

Let me know; I am sure the ladies there will help you find a good doctor in your immediate area!!


----------



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am glad that you have found a doc you are happy with. That seems to be half the battle! I have gotten several promising suggestions from the Georgia board. I am going to do some more research tomorrow. You are right....those ladies are so nice and helpful. One girl told me about a support group up here that I might try to go to. Thank you again for being so nice and supportive. It means the world! I will keep you posted on what I decide.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gam87 said:


> I am glad that you have found a doc you are happy with. That seems to be half the battle! I have gotten several promising suggestions from the Georgia board. I am going to do some more research tomorrow. You are right....those ladies are so nice and helpful. One girl told me about a support group up here that I might try to go to. Thank you again for being so nice and supportive. It means the world! I will keep you posted on what I decide.


I am glad my cohorts did not let you down!! This is the best news and I hope you fare well w/your choice of doctor.

Good for you and please............................do come over here from time to time. I would be upset if you did not. I would like to know how you are doing and so would all our posters.


----------



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

I will definitely keep you posted. One more question for you.... Given that I have TSI but my labs are in range right now without treatment will the antibodies continue to rise and eventually my labs will "show" how I feel? Or is it possible to have graves and never have abnormal labs? Can you explain a little more about the blocking and binding antibodies and how that effects the labs? Is there a test for blocking antibodies? Also can you explain the RAIU? Is it a test for Graves and cancer? Ok so that was more than one question! Thank you again.


----------

